# home made medicines



## pdx210

I am looking for references on practice home manufacturing of basic key medicines in a SHTF you aren't going to the doctor for penicillin yet a basic antibiotic could be life and death and you can't store it for 20 years like freeze dried food. penicillin, aspirin, ect....

anyone have experience with this any reference materials out there..?

this is incomplete really but it show the kind of thing i'm looking for

How to Grow Penicillin for a Science Project | eHow.com


----------



## TechAdmin

I use herbal remedies for a lot of issues but I've never tried to make penicillin. Something seems unsettling about me making it and consuming it. Have you tried to make it yet?


----------



## pdx210

No I haven't. i really haven't seen any books dealing with this topic perhaps it's totally impractical, complex to do I also share your concern.

what if, in a SHTF scenario your wife, son, daughter had an infection and the natural remedies where not working and you where convinced they would die without antibiotics would you take the risk if you had the knowledge and could do it? i would.


----------



## *Andi

I also use herbal remedies but I keep penicillin on hand for the critters. In a SHTF scenario and it was a must ... well ... that is what I would use.


----------



## pdx210

How To Make Penicillin not easy but not totally impossible :dunno:


Equipment:

Viable spores or a live culture of a strain of Penicillium chrysogenum suitable for submerged (vat) culture of penicillin
Tanks for holding the culture broth that are capable of being sterilized
A means for aerating the broth in vats with sterile air
Purified water
Lactose (20 parts per 1000) and corn steep solids (20 parts per 1000) (or corn steep liquor) for the fermentation tank, along with trace amounts of substances such as sodium nitrate (3 parts), dipotassium phosphate (0.05 parts), magnesium phosphate (0.125 parts), calcium carbonate (1.8 parts), and phenyl acetic acid (0.5 parts). All these items must be completely sterile.
Filtering material, such as parachute silk
A weak acid and a weak base
Amyl acetate or ether (for removing the penicillin from the broth)
Aluminum oxide powder or asbestos (to filter microorganisms and "pyrogens" - fever-causing impurities - from the penicillin)
Freeze drying equipment such as a rotary freeze dryer (for removing the water from the penicillin to make a storable crystalline compound)
Microscopes and slides (for testing the activity of the penicillin)
Thoughtful people might add other items likely to be necessary to this list, such as electricity, laboratory glassware, and agar agar. For simplicity, I am leaving such background items of indirect necessity off the list - for now.

Procedure:
Sterilize the tanks and aeration equipment.
Dissolve the sugar, corn steep liquor, and other substances in the water in the tanks.
Introduce the mold to the culture medium.
When the mold is reproducing, begin aeration with sterile air. Ideally, maintain the temperature at approximately 24 degrees Celsius. Using aseptic methods, test the broth regularly for penicillin concentration and antibacterial activity. (See note.)
When the broth has reached a high level of penicillin concentration, filter the mold juice through a physical filter, such as parachute silk.
Acidify the mold juice to a pH of 2-3 using the weak acid (such as citric acid).
Thoroughly shake the mold juice with the solvent by hand or using an apparatus.
Allow the mold juice and penicillin-containing solvent to sit until they reseparate.
Drain off the dirty water.
Filter the penicillin-containing solvent through the aluminum oxide powder (alumina salts). The top brownish-orange band contains little penicillin; the pale yellow band contains the majority of the penicillin and no pyrogens; the bottom brownish or reddish-violet purple band is full of impurities. (The solvent may be re-used.)
Carefully separate only the yellow band in the aluminum oxide powder; wash it in a buffer to clear off the alumina. The fluid is a deep reddish-orange color that turns yellow when diluted; it has a faint smell and a bitter taste.
Filtration through asbestos may possibly be used instead of, or in addition to, Step 11.
Freeze dry the solution to obtain crystalline penicillin.
Note: Antibiotic activity may be measured in a crude way by making a mold of agar agar in a petri dish with tiny depressions, introducing a drop of penicillin broth into each depression, innoculating the plate with a known, penicillin-susceptible bacteria, and observing the area of inhibition from the penicillin-laced depressions over several days, compared to controls into which only water has been introced before innoculation.


----------



## TechAdmin

I would try it as a last effort, but I would still have my reservations.


----------



## UncleJoe

That's why we keep a dozen packs of powdered terramycin in the med tote. The package has an exp. date of 2012. Like Dean said, I'd rather not, but if that's all there is....


----------



## Rody

Aspirin was originally made from the bark of willow trees. When the old timers had a headache or fever they chewed on a willow stick.

Both garlic and onions are suppose to contain a small trace of a natural antibiotic in their raw state. From what I hear you would have to eat twenty pounds a day of the stuff to have any effect. While I happen to love both there is no way a human could eat that much.


----------



## UncleJoe

Honey also has antibiotic properties, both topical and internal. I have about 10# stored away.


----------



## TechAdmin

All these things have antiseptic qualities. The proper use of them decides there effectiveness. I've always been told that honey works as an antiseptic if you rub it on the wound not eat it.


----------



## bunkerbob

I believe I will keep my dogs around for wound healing like the ancient Egyptians. The belief that a dog's licking of wounds aided healing seems connected with Bau's position of goddess of physicians.:scratch
Dog as Deity, Ancestor and Royal Animal
What do you think Naekid?:ignore:


----------



## NaeKid

bunkerbob said:


> What do you think Naekid?:ignore:


I try not to think .. my co-workers hate it when the smoke-alarm goes off :scratch


----------



## UncleJoe

Dean said:


> All these things have antiseptic qualities. The proper use of them decides there effectiveness. I've always been told that honey works as an antiseptic if you rub it on the wound not eat it.


I use it internally as an immune booster. I don't use cane sugar much anymore; except for baking. It's too expensive for making cookies and such. 
I gotta find someone with bees and start bartering. :hmmm:


----------



## bunkerbob

UncleJoe said:


> I use it internally as an immune booster. I don't use cane sugar much anymore; except for baking. It's too expensive for making cookies and such.
> I gotta find someone with bees and start bartering. :hmmm:


Unclejoe, this is the first home that I have not had a beehive. Even when I rented years ago I had one in the backyard.

I read a similar article last year in the Mother Earth News, this one covers the same hive design. It is easier to recover the honey than the traditional frame style hive and you don't have to hotknife the comb to retrieve the honey from these. Top Bar Bee Hive: Perfect for Backyard Beehives

I have talked to bee keepers here and they are reluctant to sell colonies because of the bee shortage. I will eventually get one and will make one of these hive boxes this time.


----------



## TechAdmin

UncleJoe said:


> I use it internally as an immune booster. I don't use cane sugar much anymore; except for baking. It's too expensive for making cookies and such.
> I gotta find someone with bees and start bartering. :hmmm:


I do to. If the news tells it right were running out of bees.


----------



## bunkerbob

Joe, if you are going to raise bees here are a few sites on top bar hives...
How To Build A Top Bar Hive by Philip Chandler in Crafts & Hobbies
The Barefoot Beekeeper
Free ebook... http://www.lulu.com/items/volume_67/815000/815182/3/print/How_to_build_a_TBH.pdf

I may start one soon, there is a active hive across the road the neighbor wants removed, free bee colony.


----------



## *Andi

My friend has a Top Bar bee hive and loves it. If I get back into bees that would be the way I would go ... but first I need to take care of a little bear problem. :surrender:


----------



## bunkerbob

*Andi said:


> My friend has a Top Bar bee hive and loves it. If I get back into bees that would be the way I would go ... but first I need to take care of a little bear problem. :surrender:


A bee suit or fully clothed would help.
Sometimes I crack myself up.:ignore:


----------



## AlterCow

*Various Remedies I Use*

I make *colloidal silver *for many uses around the home. I make batches at 16ppm in mason jars and rotate the product.

I am a believer in *Himalayan Crystal Salt*. I use it in cooking, in *SOLE* (so-lay) water for detoxifing and alkalizing the body. I have bought a few 55lbs bags of the stuff in different sized chunks and granuals. The salt is far better than any sea salt and has 84 minerals within it. You can easily supplement any mineral defficiency with it. It has also been known to help lower blood pressure.

One can also make their own *tinctures* with use of a *still*. One can make the liquid base (vodka or the like) with the still as well as extracting essences from herbs and other plant matter.

There are a variety of *medicinal fermented beverages *one can make, too. An excellent resource on ancient medicinal brews can be found in this publication: Amazon.com: Sacred and Herbal Healing Beers: The Secrets of Ancient Fermentation (9780937381663): Stephen Harrod Buhner: Books

It is also a good idea to have a book on regional medicinal herbs and wild forrage foods to keep one's nutrition in check, for curiosity, daily use or merely for when SHTF.


----------



## mitchshrader

There's a particular honey, from Australia, that's thought to have exceptional medicinal properties. according to the flower it's made from. I've not used it but was encouraged to by an Aussie friend, which is why I promptly forgot the expensive name of it.  

Stocking more than a modest selection of antibiotics means making a commitment to various compromises and substitutes. One may need to vacuum seal and freeze some things to extend shelf life, or use meds intended for animals on people, or use older generic meds in place of expensive brand name newer ones..but the more help you can get from your doctor, the better it is. With a proper relationship accumulating several 'last ditch' antibiotics is doable. PAYING for them, on the other hand, may take most of a young ransom. Extending the shelf life to the degree possible is a commendable goal, and easy on the budget. Caveat: Some antibiotics degrade into toxicity, meaning poisonous. If you don't know which ones, don't store antibiotics.


----------



## Al-Thi'b

From what I have learned about this very topic because of my severe allergies, there's no sure-fire safe way to produce these kinds of medications because you need a certain spore and without equipment to isolate that spore or a way to purify the spores its impossible. Maybe if you had a few $10k stacks to drop on building materials, otherwise I'd say no. An experienced chemist could probably answer this better.


----------



## petercheck12

Herbal medicine has long been considered the people medicine for its accessibility, safety and the ease with which remedies can be made. Commonly throughout history.It appears that the best natural cough medicines are those that contain honey.The same is being found to be true of homemade cough remedies as well.


----------



## NicoleG

Hmmm my husband is allergic to pennicilin....and I'd like to keep him around  ....alternatives? I've scoured the forum and either I'm missing it or it's not posted...

Any advice?


----------



## mdprepper

NicoleG said:


> Hmmm my husband is allergic to pennicilin....and I'd like to keep him around  ....alternatives? I've scoured the forum and either I'm missing it or it's not posted...
> 
> Any advice?


I too, am highly allergic to penicillin. This thread discusses fish antibiotics for human use. Follow the links and you will find some that are not penicillin based that he could take. Cipro being one of them.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/fish-antibiotics-antibiotic-uses-11003/#post129232

And this thread is all about herbs and their uses. Some have antibiotic uses.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/basic-herbal-course-9814/


----------



## Pixelphoto

the problems you will run into is consistency. You in your home made lab won't have the consistency that a professional lab with all the bells and whistles will have. You could make weak or much stronger batches and not know it. Are you sure all the mold you grew is penicillin mold? How would you know.
I guess if you're gonna die might as well try it anyway LOL


----------



## bullsnort10

Blue Cheese has the mold that is made into pennicillin.


----------



## mgcatfish

Tsp of honey and 1/4 tsp of cinnamon is good to fight flu etc. also said to help arthritis. Kidney infections. Etc.


----------



## homestead

*Herbal Medicine books*

Herbal Antibiotics, 2nd Edition: Natural Alternatives for Treating Drug-resistant Bacteria by Stephen Harrod Buhner available at Amazon

This book explains the uses for herbs and how the herbs work. Also tells you how to make combination recipes for specific uses.

As the title suggests, bacteria can become resistant to drugs and synthetic antibiotics. Not so with natural antibiotics.

I believe the key is to begin strengthening your immune system by eating less processed foods, sugar, white flour, etc., and using a good vitamin supplement.

I have read that fish antibiotics are safe for human consumption and can be purchased online without a prescription. http://armageddonmedicine.net/ is a good resource to learn from and they offer classes on different survival topics.


----------



## Davarm

Wild Lettuce works for coughs, muscle spasms, anxiety and insomnia.

Horse Mint is good as an antiseptic wound rinse, expectorant and to settle upset stomach.

Ginger, dill and fennel work well for upset stomach.

Yellow Dock works for "Chronic Constipation", that is if you can tolerate the foul taste.

Poke Berries will clean out the digestive track from both ends but have never used it.

Dandelions are supposed to be a liver cleanse but I've never used it.

As previously stated, willow bark is a substitute for aspirin.

Corn Silk, Honeysuckle leaves/berries and acorns will act as a diabetic and can help reduce blood pressure.

Mesquite sap dissolved in water is a good wash for irritated eyes.

As stated, Garlic has anti bacterial properties but hurts like He** when you rub it on an open sore or wound.

As stated Honey is an excellent topical treatment for wound care(works great).


I have used all the above except for the dandelions and Poke Berries and all(IMO) are effective to some degree.


----------



## *Andi

Research is your friend ... but double check to make sure.


----------



## cnsper

Apple Cider vinegar works well on open wounds. Keep an aloe vera plant in the house.


----------

